# Safely decorating!



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

So, now that its the holiday season many people are tempted to decorate their hedges cage...but how can we be sure we can safely decorate so everyone has a holly jolly Christmas? Share your ideas and pics are encouraged!


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

We baught Preston a Santa fleece blanket, as well as a stocking for the door of his cage. He also has a green bow on top of his cage [attachment=0:1kun4hrn]preston!!.png[/attachment:1kun4hrn]


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My gang get Christmas hedgie bags. I used to put up a little tree in their room with hedgie decorations on it of course. :lol:


----------



## ponylover317 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nancy said:


> My gang get Christmas hedgie bags. I used to put up a little tree in their room with hedgie decorations on it of course. :lol:


Love it!! And love the fleece idea too


----------

